# skid steer pusher?



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

How big of a box blade can you put on a skid steer ? Assuming I have chains on the back tires how much will it push?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well how big is your skid loader. You can get 6', 8', or 10' push boxes for skid loaders.


----------



## CNYScapes (Sep 22, 2003)

Right now I have a Bobcat 751 42hp, but if I decide to plow with one I will probably get a bigger one with a 2-speed trans. I have not looked in to the bigger ones yet , but I am not opposed to trying out other brands of skid steers.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

My friend has a 10' box and said it was a liitle much for his skid. With a 2 speed i would bet the Blizzard 8611ss. it is a sweet setup. 
With a 753 i would go 8' box at the most but probably an 8' plow would be better.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

I Have The Blizzard 810 On My S185. Pushes It Fine The Only Thing Is When Your Only Plowing At 6 Mph The Snow Dosent Roll So Your End Up Get Alot Of Roll-over Snow Going The Opposite Way The Plow Is Angled In Anything Over 2-3 Inches
Awsome Setup But You Have To Plow Wit The Storm


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

mrplowdude said:


> My friend has a 10' box and said it was a liitle much for his skid. With a 2 speed i would bet the Blizzard 8611ss. it is a sweet setup.
> With a 753 i would go 8' box at the most but probably an 8' plow would be better.


What type and size machine??


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

2006 bobcat s185


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*pushbox*

Anyone running an 8 or 10' pushbox on a 773 Bobcat?

I'm debating what size box to get, compared to an 8' angle plow for the 773.

I think there would be more versatality with the plow, but I think there would be more usefulness for the pushbox in large lots. Someone correct me if im wrong, but I should be able to move MUCH more snow with the box compared to that plow, right?

Any pros or cons of either from anyone's experience?

Thanks


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Pusher Boxes Are Awsome Tool Sdepending On How Large The Lots Are. A 773 Will Slick Right Up Have Way Across A Parking Lot If It Is To Long Of A Stretch And Then U Have A Pile You Cant Move. Plows I Think Are The Best Way To Go But All Senerios Are Different. A Pusher Box Would Be Ideal For A Storage Like Facility Or Lots With Short Runs.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Alex check your PM. Call me.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Dozer Blade*

I run a 84" dozer blade with no trip springs. Works excellent....!!! Here is a very short video and a few pictures of my custom dozer blade......

I have only had the blade for three days. Today is snowed 3 feet. Blade will run circles around my high flow blower.....

CLICK HERE

Dave


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Video didn't work


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Dave

Great video how do you like the tracks over the rubber tires

Thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok now it works. looks cool.


----------



## ALEX516 (May 24, 2003)

*box*

What's with teh music? Where did you get it...

It's great, the music & the setup!

IT'SGOTTOBEGREEN, I've been very busy the last few days with firewood, I'll give you a call either tomorrow or Saturday, and I'll email you before I do.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I am expecting delivery of an 10ft ProTech push/pull unit that will be able to be used on my Bobcats and Backhoes. I currently have a 773 and have a feeling that it will be a tad too big for that and have plans to upgrade to a S-300 shortly anyway.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

i have a 10ft pusher by protech for my backhoe and i tried to push it with my s185 bobcat and it was a joke so be carefull with the 773 cause they are about the say size


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tracks*



Precision Lawn said:


> Dave
> 
> Great video how do you like the tracks over the rubber tires
> 
> Thanks


I have a three track machines. I just outfitted two of them with chain cross links that are bolted through the tracks. Works 100% better than rubber tires.....

Dave


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

DESTEFANO3782 said:


> i have a 10ft pusher by protech for my backhoe and i tried to push it with my s185 bobcat and it was a joke so be carefull with the 773 cause they are about the say size


If its a G series 773. Its the same damn machine. Bobcat just changed the numbers to S185 when they resigned the rest of the bobcats.

The 773 will have no problem pushing a 8' skid steer. A 10' backhoe model is a whole lot heavier and sticks out futher sinces your are mounting it to the bucket not the skid plate. Which is reducing the skid loaders lifting capacity.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

ALEX516 said:


> What's with teh music? Where did you get it...
> 
> It's great, the music & the setup!
> 
> IT'SGOTTOBEGREEN, I've been very busy the last few days with firewood, I'll give you a call either tomorrow or Saturday, and I'll email you before I do.


Alex the music is part of my video editing program. I usually use my own music but was to lazy to upload a few songs from a CD....

Dave


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Dave,

Nice Vid!

We have not gotten much so this year but the times I have been out I have run an 88" Snow Bucket on the newest Toolcat on some of the commercial accounts... it's way fast!

I'd like to do a Vid but can't seem to get the wife to come out with the digital camcorder at 3:00/am! 

Tim


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Dozere Blade*

Tim I will post more videos very soon. The dozer blade is simply a amazing piece of equipment for the snow...!!!! I was concerned with it not having trip springs. But after the first 10 minutes of use I was aksing my self how I ever managed without it.... And with the bolt on wings it moves alot of snow.

My largest account has 278 condos. I could never keep up with the account if I did not have the dozer blade....!!!

Looks like this Thurs through Wed of next week for snow......!!!!!!payup

Hope you get some white stuff Tim...........

Dave


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

itsgottobegreen said:


> If its a G series 773. Its the same damn machine. Bobcat just changed the numbers to S185 when they resigned the rest of the bobcats.
> 
> The 773 will have no problem pushing a 8' skid steer. A 10' backhoe model is a whole lot heavier and sticks out futher sinces your are mounting it to the bucket not the skid plate. Which is reducing the skid loaders lifting capacity.


 I'll find out. It is the Backhoe Back Pull because I wanted to be able to use it on both the Hoe's and the Bobcat 300 when I get it. It weighs 1300 lbs. It may be a tad heavy, but I'm not lifting with it just pushing and with chains it should push it pretty good. I am not using it for a big area just an are that sucks to do with trucks and would be nice with the pusher.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

Bobcat has released a snow pusher attachment for their skid.


----------



## WI OLY (Oct 7, 2007)

ProWorkz...
Could you please re-enter your video because the one earlier is outdated and will not come up. I am interested in purchasing a blade for my skid steer.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

WI OLY;517315 said:


> ProWorkz...
> Could you please re-enter your video because the one earlier is outdated and will not come up. I am interested in purchasing a blade for my skid steer.


It was origionally posted over 2 years ago. This thread is from the archives..haha


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

We tried a 10' compact on a s185 and it didnt work for us. The 8' work good though. It was funny the JD 240 handled the 10 fine though!


----------



## WI OLY (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a CAT 236 and wanted to purchase a 6 or 8 foot blade used for some hotel accounts. Just wanted to know what brand, ect too buy!


----------



## WI OLY (Oct 7, 2007)

Those snow pushers look good but can they back drag between parked cars and can you stack with them like a bucket!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey same problem at a lot my budy does I told him to get 8' snow buckets because he was on a budget. They work good for that application. The pushers dont stack as well and don't backdrag very well. A snow blade can do both plus stack higher than you could stack with a bucket. If it is a pusher you need then put box wings on the blade. Bobcat and Quick Attatch both make snow blades with that option. If I was to start from scratch I would get one of those blades with the end plates. Look at Wildkatattachments.com they sell a blade pretty cheap and snow buckets and turkey litter buckets which will work also.


----------

